# Very Sad News. ugh



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

So, we decided on a breeder, met all of the dogs, settled on a pairing.

Been in contact with the breeder. Today was the due date for the litter.

The breeder knew it would be a small litter, so she had xrays done to see if the puppies would require a cesarian. The vet didn't think so. All the puppies died. So we don't have a puppy now.

She offered us one from an upcoming litter. We have to decide on which litter we want. 

Still, it is not the breeder's fault. I completely understand that this stuff happens. I am just really disappointed and saddened by the whole thing.

I'm glad the dam is ok, because I was worried about her.

Ugh... Really ugh...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is very sad. Hard on the owner and very hard on the dam.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Stuff like this happens more often than not and it is heartbreaking. We lost 2 beautiful male pups in our last litter and I cried all night long.  Unfortunately there is nothing breeders can do about it, nature does its own thing.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Very sad news indeed! These things do unfortunately happen though. I almost lost a pup from my current litter. There was a few tears shed with not knowing if he was going to make it or not. Thankfully, he did!


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't imagine the grief the breeder feels. She really loves her dogs and this has got to be devistating to her. I'm just glad that momma made it. I couldn't imagine losing puppies and mom, though I know it happens. 

I can't even describe how I am feeling.


----------



## vontief (Sep 21, 2011)

very sorry to hear this


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh.. ugh.. I am so sorry. What a really sad painful thing for all involved.  Nature just has its way, but that doesn't make it easier. Sorry.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

How sad and disappointing!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I feel your pain, my friend. I'd been waiting two years for a puppy bitch from a very particular repeat breeding. Successful, multiple day matings, visible pregnancy, the whole thing. The x-ray a week before due date for counting showed... nothing. Mom was fine, but she's old enough now that she may not be bred again.

That's the crapshoot we play, I'm afraid. I'm not a particularly emotional gentleman, but I'm not ashamed to say that I shed quite a few tears when I heard the news. I filled the puppy hole in my life with a bitch from another litter entirely, but if I have to give up on my dream dog next season you can bet I'll be sitting on my couch with a box of tissues. Condolences, I hope re-breeding is in your future.


----------



## gsdowner14 (Mar 8, 2014)

Can I ask at what age would the dam stop breeding?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww that's very sad. I'm very sorry about the pups and for your breeder


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a very old thread.


----------

